# new,happy,confused and sad need some advice please!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're 26 y/o? You seem much younger, especially with all the exclamation points!!!!

If you want to buy the horse, just ask. The worst the current owner can do is tell you no. 

The best piece of advice I can give you is if the current owner doesn't want to sell him,_ walk away_. Find another horse on which to shower attention and affection. You seem to have an unrealistic view of this particular horse. 

I love mine dearly but I'd never give up my life for any of them, and that includes my much loved, now deceased heart horse.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome and hugs. What a bittersweet thing to have found your horse again. I have a similar situation, though I sold my horse myself, he got passed around and years later I tracked him down again.
I will recommend what I did, get in contact with the current owner and get an update if they will give you one on how he is doing and what he has been up to. Offer to buy him *if they ever decide to sell him.* Make it not pushy and more like an open offer to consider down the road. See if they need an extra hand around the place, maybe you can spend some time with him there. As long as he is their horse, even if you get to spend some time with him, make sure you are not pushing your will on them on how to care for him. This can be hard, but it is important to keep friends with them if you indeed want to possibility of having him again.
Good luck to you, and congrats on locating him. That in itself is a happy ending.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what is best for the horse? if he has a good home, has a stable life, with other herd mates, is well cared for , loved on, and excersized, then, why would you want to interrupt that?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I love mine dearly but I'd never give up my life for any of them, and that includes my much loved, now deceased heart horse.


 Yep, horses life NOT equal to human life. I love my horses and dogs dearly, but I would not die for an animal.

Just go talk to his owners. Explain briefly that he was a much loved horse of yours as a child and that if they ever need to look for another home for him that you would be more than willing to buy him. Leave it at that.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I think saying you would give up your life is a bit extreme. I love my old girl, she is my heart horse without question. She has been with me through the hardest points in my life. But I can't say I would give up my life for her. I'm shocked you are 26 as well. But that isn't the point of this thread. But if you want people to take you seriously, I would have put this post in a more adult and professional manner. 

Anyway. If the horse is happy, healthy and well cared for, why take him away? Why not arrange for lessons on him, or see if you can lease him from the school? It would be cheaper then buying him back and paying all the ownership fees that come with buying and maintaining a horse. 

If you are dead set on buying him, just flat out ask his owner if you could buy him. Worse that happens is she says no, then you ask about leasing or regular lessons.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Like others have said, just ask. Shoot a friendly (professional) e-mail, or approach the owner in a polite and dignified way.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

It seems like you have a lot of unresolved issues around this. I agree it was a bit odd of youre mom to do what she did, and that it might have been a shock to see that horse again so many years later. 
If you want to bring that all up again with buying him, then ask to do that in a non pushing way. If they say no, maybe just walk away and put this behind you. 
Why not get another horse, out the past behind you and focus on the future. 
If this really stems from issues with youre mom, work on it.


----------



## tarren (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for a couple of reply's others not so much! Firstly i would like to say i never said i would die, that was just me expressing how much that horse touched my heart! About the exclamation points that is how i text and write. Everybody might think i am crazy but yes that horse got me through difficult times! And i will do everything i can to insure he has a peaceful and happy life, he broke his front leg 4yrs ago, he is now mostly retired only small children rides him! I was very excited when i wrote that message so to some i might have sounded quite insane! I thought he died!Talking to the new owner not about buying him, just to find out what his life was like, i am relieved that he is now being taken good care of.She even said i am more than welcome anytime to see him! I came here for support, not to be disrespected and accused of having unresovled mommy issues!


----------



## tarren (Oct 1, 2014)

The mommy issues have been resolved along time ago! And the first person i phoned was my mother when i found him! I do have a couple of great horses now but none compares to your'e first horse.The one that gave you youre first taste of freedom, first broken arm! First of everything.Yesterday i wasn't thinking with my head that was all heart talking and all the feelings i had for that special boy came rushing back!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am 100% sure that I have read this exact same story here before.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I am 100% sure that I have read this exact same story here before.


I was wondering thr same thing but wasn't sure...


----------



## tarren (Oct 1, 2014)

This is him now!


----------

